

LinkedIn, Apache Pig, and Open Source - rjurney
http://blog.linkedin.com/2010/07/01/linkedin-apache-pig/

======
rjurney
The complete post is available at [http://sna-projects.com/blog/2010/06/when-
pigs-fly-apache-pi...](http://sna-projects.com/blog/2010/06/when-pigs-fly-
apache-pig-open-source-and-understanding-systems/) and includes brain injury
shenanigans.

~~~
AndrewO
...also, it looks like some of the links didn't make it in. This one
(<http://github.com/rjurney/Cloud-Stenography>) showing the code driving the
Pig editor in the demo was one I particularly wanted to see in the parent.

~~~
rjurney
I told Mario, he'll take care of it ;)

